# Light reel for whiting and bream



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Looking for some info on what reel to get for bream and whiting and other smallies. I have always fished far too heavy for these guys and am wanting to setup a rig just for these guys. I guess 4lb line is reccommended?

I only want something cheap. Can I go wrong?

Eggbeater style the way?

Whats the difference between a bait caster and the other sort of egg beater? (I have only ever really used close face reels and small overheads)

Thanks for the advice!

Also... what SP's for whiting? Size and type (plastic and hook)

Cheers, Iain.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Iain if you're after a small threadline, have a look at the Daiwa range (1500-2500 size) and you wont go wrong. These are perfect for Bream and Whiting!

Exceler, Tierra, Infeet, Team Daiwa Advantage, Sol Heartland, Luvias, etc.

If you're looking at the cheaper end try an Exceler or Tierra.

Having said that I prefer Daiwa, it may also pay you to consider this: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=30029 
The Stradics have a good reputation, the price is right, and this one would definately do the job for you, plus it comes with 2 spools and improved drag washers. I'm not saying this because I'm a friend of the seller either, because I have no idea who the seller is, but I just consider it a good buy!

For whiting use about a size 2 jighead and 3" or 6" Gulp worm.


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, the ix4000 has somke great reviews for a cheap reel.

I tried to find it on the shimano site but could not. Any ideas why?

What else should I look at in this cheap price range?


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Guys,

Am I likely to find any of these in a combo at kmart as there is a sale on.

Any suggestions from what is likely to be there - or what I should steer clear of?

I am not even sure description wise what I am looking for other than a light spinning reel?

Regards, Iain.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

My old man has one of the little Abu's from big W cost about $33 from memory and he loves it. Pair something like that with a 2-4kg graph 6ft6 or 7ft stick and you've got a great all round spin combo. Just need to fill with some decent braid - I use Super PE 8lb as thin as 3lb fireline probably breaks the same too but love the feel of it. You can pick up really good graph combos for around the $100=$150 mark now sometimes cheaper.


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Guys,

How long a rod should I go for?

I left a 5'6" rod with a shimano ix2000 at big w for $32 as I thought the rod was too short - what do you think?

What length rod for a 4-8 lb combo? I was thinking 6'6"

Iain.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

My Kayak rods range from 5' 6" to 7' 6" with 7' the size I use most. IMHO 6' 6" would be OK but I'd probably go for a 7' if buying a new one specifically for bream / whiting.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Kmart on the Gold Coast have the Penn Slammer 3000 Combo on special at the moment $75
rod and reel can't go wrong

Cheers Dave


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

Anything from 6ft 6in to 7ft 6in, in a 1-3 kg or 2-4kg should be right for bream from a kayak (longer is a bit harder to manage, but you'll get more distance on your casts).

You don't say if you are intending to use bait or lures - if you are going to cast lures don't even consider fibreglass - get graphite. Looks like you are looking for the inexpensive end of the market (nothing wrong with that), but a glass rod won't be anywhere near as good with lures as a relatively inexpensive graphite rod. Checkout http://www.fishingtackleshop.com.au/category31_1.htm for a great price on a 6ft 6in 2-4kg Berkley Dropshot ($54.50, which is half price). I've no connection with with the shop, except that I bought one, and it's very nice for the price - it'll handle bigger fish too if you get onto one of those monster dusky flatheads you lucky people in the Eastern States get.

If you are only going to be bait fishing then fibreglass is fine (I caught plenty of bream on my first rod, which was a KMart combo - rod, reel, and line for $26.95 :lol: ), and 6ft 6in would be my recommendation.

Again if you are going to use lures (and especially if you are planning to use braided line) you might want to consider spending just a bit more on the reel too. A Shimano Sienna 2500 is a versatile reel for around $75 which handles braid well (my first decent reel). You could even go down to the 1000 size (same price). There are plenty of equivalent quality reels from other manufacturers around the same price. For mono and bait - really, a $20 to $30 reel is all you need - it's not like bream pull like GTs :lol: )

Line - 4 to 6 lb will be fine. Again if you are going to fish lures, braid is best. You'll get far longer casts and you'll feel every little touch on the lure because it's got no stretch; but it's a lot more expensive than even quality mono. In 4-6lb I still like Fireline best (not everyone agrees with me :lol: ). Otherwise, for bait any quality mono line in 4 - 6lb will be fine (I still prefer braid for bait because of its sensitivity to bites, but it's going to cost you).

Hope this helps.

Cheers,


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

See if you can get a Penn Prion 2000 combo from K-mart. Usually between $70-$80 depending on sales.

I use them and rate them highly. Have caught everything from bream and whiting, right through to snapper and mulloway and they've performed well under all circumstances.

I used 8lb fireline (due to the mulloway and snapper targeting) but 4lb should be more than ample for whiting and bream.

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

For the yak I use the Shimano Sienna 2500 or 1000 .... they are a good reel and it does not hurt as much if you stuff it by giving it a good dunking.

Just wait for Kmart to have their 30% off fishing gear promos. I have six of them in various sizes spooled with different types of line .... good value on sale.

Cheers,

S


----------

